# Dart challenge



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2017)

Very keen idea. I'm on it.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 5, 2017)

Interesting approach, and actually some good advice, especially in identifying subjects and composition.


----------



## baturn (Mar 5, 2017)

Turn the map over and fire blind.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 5, 2017)

What would he do if the dart landed in the ocean?  I like the idea.  I have a friend who owns a doughnut shop a block or so away on Florence.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What would he do if the dart landed in the ocean?  I like the idea.  I have a friend who owns a doughnut shop a block or so away on Florence.



Find a boat.

nce idea, but I have a problem with defacing maps.  Maybe use a suction-cup dart.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > What would he do if the dart landed in the ocean?  I like the idea.  I have a friend who owns a doughnut shop a block or so away on Florence.
> ...


Probably one of yours... Lol


----------

